
Show HN: Predictive Models for Student - bastinrobin
Last few weeks I am very much interested in building an interesting tool #PredictEasy which can simplify the way we see predictive models. Students can start using it for projects.<p>Please check it out and let me know your feedback, you&#x27;re always awesome - <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;predictEasy.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;predictEasy.com</a>
======
brudgers
There is nothing to play with or try out, just the opportunity to provide an
email on the plans and pricing page. I think getting a buggy half-baked
implementation online would be more productive than assembling a pricing page
and harvesting emails because a buggy half-baked implementation _might_ create
actual users and a providing an email does not make a person a user.

Unfortunately, there's nothing else to give feedback about.

Good luck.

~~~
bastinrobin
Yes! For sure. Going to put the MVP online in a couple of days.

